# Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?



## Quamar (19. März 2012)

*Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie das Thema schon aussagt suche ich ein Navi für mich als wenigfahrer.
Also meine jährliche Fahrleistung beträgt etwa 7000 km.
Ich nutze meinen Pkw hauptsächlich um zur Arbeit zu fahren, oder gelegentliche Einkäufe zum Supermarkt in die nächst größere Stadt (Aachen, aber habe keine guten Ortskenntnisse).

Jetzt steht meine REHA wieder an, die mich nach Norddeutschland schickt, und da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus 
Welches Navi würde zu mir passen?
Oder eher doch ein Smartphone mit Navi Software?
Dann stellt sich die Frage, welche Software ist gut für welches Smartphone, und besitzen die auch TMC?

Viele Grüße


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Ein günstiges Navi ala TomTom für 100€ würde für dich sicher seinen Zweck erfühlen!
Ich nutze zur Zeit ein TomTom aus dem Jahre 2009 mit Update auf 2011. 
Habe es für 160€ bei MM gekauft und möchte troz meiner kleinen Fahrleistung von 10k/Km per anno nicht missen. 
Ich habe auch ein SGS2 mit Standart Navi Software, diese finde ich auch gut grade für die Stadt wen es mal zu Fuß weitergeht aber für´s Auto ist ein Tom Tom oder ähnlich um Längen besser! 

TomTom XL 2 IQ Routes Edition Central Europe Traffic Navigationssystem inkl. TMC (10,9 cm (4,3 Zoll) Display, 19 Länderkarten, EasyMenu, Fahrspurassistent): Amazon.de: Elektronik
Soetwas sollte reichen! Grade das Zubehör macht es recht einfach für die Handhabung fürs Auto. 
Dazu das große Display macht die Erkennbarkeit recht einfach. 
Die Bedinung ist TomTom gewöhnlich sehr einfach und ohne große Hindernisse. 

Auf meinen "Langstreckenfahrten" will ich es nicht mehr missen. Fahre jedes Jahr zwei mal zu meinen Eltern, etwa 600km rauf und 600km wieder zurück nach Hause. Macht im Jahr 2400Km auf der Autobahn mit Navi.


----------



## Quamar (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Hallo,

ohja das tomtom hört sich sehr gut an 
Danke dir!

Was ist denn dieses SGS2?
Ist dass das Smartphone mit Navi?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ile (19. März 2012)

Quamar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ohja das tomtom hört sich sehr gut an
> Danke dir!
> ...



Jedes Android-Smartphone hat kostenlose Google Navigation an Board. Immer aktuellstes Kartenmaterial und aktuelle Verkehrsinfos incl


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*



Quamar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohja das tomtom hört sich sehr gut an
> Danke dir!
> ...



http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-DualCo...ITFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332158570&sr=8-1 <--- das ist das SGS2! 
Das Navi ist gut aber nicht perfekt. Oft verliert es das GPS Signal oder braucht sehr lange um es zu finden. Aber dafür ist es immer aktuell und recht schnell. Die Übersicht ist aber nicht so gut wie beim TomTom.  
Dazu ist der Bildschirm nicht wirklich groß, hat aber schönere Farben und läst sich durch den Multitouch auch super individuel bedienen. 
In Punkto Kosten bist du mit dem TomTom für kleines Geld aber besser dran, möchtest du aber ein all in one Gerät haben ist ein Google Smarphone schon etwas sehr sehr gutes. 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Wenn du eh vor hast nen Smartphone zu kaufen dann kauf dir eins und nutz dieses als Navi.
Willst du eigentlich garkein Smartphone nehm ein normales Navi.

Man sollte halt bedenken das ein Smartphone teurer ist und auch ne Internetflat haben sollte was wieder mehr laufende Kosten verursacht.
Die wenigsten Smartphones haben nen Halter mit Ladegerät fürs Auto wieder mehrkosten.
Willst du es auch mal fürs Ausland nutzen solltest du ne offline Navisoftware kaufen ansonsten wirds sehr teuer mit Roaminggebühren ergo wieder mehr Geld.
usw.
Kaufst dir nen normales Navi hast es und musst nix beachten weil es halt für diesen zweck Entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Also, wenn Du nicht grad bei der Reha die Reha bei jedem Termin woanders hast, sehe ich keinen Grund für ein Navi. Wenn Du die Strecke 2-3 mal BEWUSST gefahren bist, also mit einem Notizzettel und einem Studium der Fahrstrecke VOR Fahrtantritt, um die klar zu machen, an welchen Orten usw. du vorbeikommst, solltest Du die Strecke gut genug kennen, um ganz ohne Hilfe den Weg zu finden. Und für den Fall einer Autobahnsperrung oder so gibt es Umleitungen, zudem gibt es auch eine Erfindung namens "Atlas"  wobei Du natürlich heutztage auch zur Not immer mal kurz Rast machen und per smartphone nachsehen kannst, wie Du von da aus nun am besten weiterkommst, FALLS du nicht die gewohnt Strecke fahren konntest oder dich verfahren haben solltest.

Ich zB verzichte zumindest für Langstrecken bewusst auf ein Navi, da man sich da weitesgehend erstmal einfach an Ortsnamen orientieren kann. Im Stadt-Bereich mit vielen Straßen ist ein Navi wiederum schon etwas sinnvoller, aber auch da schaue ich vor der Fahrt, ob es nicht total simpel ist und ich doch kein Navi brauche, zB so was wie "bis Ort X fahren, ab Ortseingang einfach ca 3km fahren und dann die Straße Y rechts abbiegen, 3. Straße links und fertig." - für so was braucht keine Sau ein Navi...  ich möchte auch, dass mir so ein Fauxpas wie meinem Bruder passiert, der STUR aufs navi hört und keinen Schimmer hat, wo er gerade überhaupt ist: der muss seit nem Jahr 1x im Monat von Köln nach Essen, 70km, weiß aber immer noch nicht mal ansatzweise, welche Orte auf dem Weg liegen und in welche Haupt-Richtung er muss. Folge: er ist deswegen schonmal 2-3 falsch gefahren, weil er noch jemanden überholen "musste" und daher nicht mehr rechtzeitig gefahrlos an einem Autobahnkreuz abbiegen konnte. Wenn er einfach nur gewusst hätte, dass er erstmal für ne halbe Stunde einfach nur auf die Schilder Richtung Dortmund achten muss, wäre das nicht passiert. Aber nö: der feine Herr wartet stur auf die Anweisungen des Navis...   


Ansonsten isses halt so: wenn Dir die Ausgabe von ab ca 100€ für ein brauchbares Navi nichts ausmacht bzw. es nicht "schlimm" wäre, wenn Du später merkst, dass Du das nur 3-4 Mal WIRKLICH brauchst, weil Du nicht die Standardstrecke fahren konntest, dann kauf Dir halt eines.


----------



## Quamar (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du eh vor hast nen Smartphone zu kaufen dann kauf dir eins und nutz dieses als Navi.


 eigentlich habe ich es nicht vor ... mein normales Handy liegt eh nur in der ecke rum 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Stadt-Bereich mit vielen Straßen ist ein Navi wiederum schon etwas sinnvoller


stimmt  habe ich nach der REHA in der Richtung vor ... paar touren am Wochenende durch Köln, Düsseldorf, Wiesbaden etc., wenn jetzt das schöne Wetter kommt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Du hast doch bei deinem C5 eigentlich nen gratis Onboardnavi dabei, schau mal es heist Ovimaps.
Kann nur sein das du dir die Map downloaden musst
Das reicht vollkommen hab ich bei meinem Nokia X6 auch gehabt und war sehr zufrieden vorallem kannst da alle Maps(Weltweit) gratis Downloaden.
Nur dann brauchst auch ne größere SD-Karte braucht einige GB.


----------



## Quamar (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

stimmt aber das Display ist eher "sehr klein"


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Ist doch egal dafür spricht es und wenn du es eh nicht wirklich oft brauchst ist das mehr als ausreichend nach ner Zeit hörst du eh nur noch darauf was der sagt und schaust so gut wie garnicht mehr aufs Display


----------



## Quamar (19. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

hmm dann probiere ich das mal aus  aber benötigt man dafür nicht eine ständige Verbindung?
Ich habe kein Vertrag, nur Prepaid (fonic) also keine Flatrate


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Dann wär ich vorsichtig - das hängt davon ab, was für ein Navi du nutzt. Es gibt Software, die die Maps bei die installiert und dann per GPS navigiert ohne Internet. Aber wenn die Software online gehen muss oder vlt auch unbemerkt online geht, kann es böse enden  

und navigieren bei kleinem Display find ich gefährlich, denn auch wenn man es nicht vorhat: man schaut dann eben doch mal hin, oder will was verstellen, und dann ist man bei nem kleinen Display länger abgelenkt, weil man genauer hinschauen muss...


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Mit Ovi Maps kannst du zu 100% offline Navigieren weil du die Maps eben vorher runterladen musst.
Und wenn er keine Internetflat hat ist der Datenverkehr eh aus also kann dann auch das Navi nix empfangen.
Einfach mal testen entweder es geht oder auch nicht dann kannst immernoch eins kaufen. Du kannst es dir glaub ich so einstellen das es nur große Pfeile anzeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und wenn er keine Internetflat hat ist der Datenverkehr eh aus also kann dann auch das Navi nix empfangen.


 Das wäre mir neu, dass das Handy erkennt, ob Du eine Flat hast oder nicht und dann den Datenverkehr entpsrechend sperrt... das muss man schon selber so einstellen, sofern das überhaupt geht, oder aber die Internet-Zugangsdaten in den Handyoptionen leer lassen, so dass das Handy gar keine Verbindung aufbauen KANN.

Guckst Du auch hier: Hohe Handyrechnung wegen Navi-Funktion muss nicht bezahlt werden | Suite101.de da ist genau das passiert: die Software machte ein Update ohne Nachfrage per Internet. In dem Fall hat der Kunde dann Glück gehabt, dass das Gericht für ihn entschieden hat, aber allein der Ärger...  Zudem musste er trotzdem 36€ zahlen für "Handydienste", und: das Urteil war auch nur so gefällt worden, da der Anbieter vor so einem Fall nicht gewarnt hatte. Wenn man aber nun einen Vertrag hat, in dem sehr wohl gewarnt wird, würde man auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben...


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Lohnt ein Navi für wenigfahrer?*

Ja ich meinte damit das im Handy der Datenverkehr abgeschaltet ist 
Das sollte man meiner Meinung nach heutzutage immer machen da selbst die kleinsten und billigsten Dinger ne Internetverbindung aufbauen wenn man nicht aufpasst und das eben manchmal ohne zu fragen.
Aber bei Ovi kann man das abstellen so das er nur per GPS Navigiert wie bei allen Navis wo man die Maps auf dem Handy speichern kann.


----------

